# Ebuild gesucht für Duden-Rechtschreibprüfung in OpenOffice2

## klemi

Hallo, ich habe mir die Cd gekauft vom Duden-Verlag. Warum muß die Installation wieder so kompliziert sien, daß es für drei verschiedene Distributionen unterschiedliche Pakete gibt. Das Installationsskript ./Linux-install.sh bricht sofort ab mit der Fehlermeldung das die Distribution nicht unterstützt wird.

Ich habe diese hier einfach mal aufgelistet unter dem Ordner Rechtschreibprüfung:

1. Fedora

 *Quote:*   

> -r--r--r--  1 root root 17921586  1. Okt 05:33 dle-3.1-2FC3.i386.rpm
> 
> -r--r--r--  1 root root 18703215  1. Okt 02:19 dle-3.1-2FC4.i386.rpm
> 
> -r--r--r--  1 root root  1608138  5. Okt 19:32 doos-1.0.4-1FC3.i386.rpm
> ...

 

Es wird noch benötigt der Ordner Office-Bibliothek

 *Quote:*   

> klemens@tux /media/dvdrw/Fedora/Office-Bibliothek $ ls -l
> 
> insgesamt 18580
> 
> lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root      36 30. Sep 08:11 data -> ../../Windows/Office-Bibliothek/data
> ...

 

2. Debian

```
klemens@tux /media/dvdrw/Debian/Duden-Rechtschreibpruefung $ ls -la

insgesamt 19131

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root     2048  7. Okt 13:51 .

dr-xr-xr-x  6 root root     2048  7. Okt 13:40 ..

-r--r--r--  1 root root 17919678  7. Okt 13:36 dle_3.1-3_i386.deb

-r--r--r--  1 root root  1664546  5. Okt 17:48 doos_1.0.4-1_i386.deb

-r--r--r--  1 root root      463  7. Okt 13:54 TRANS.TBL
```

Hier gibts hier auch noch einen Ordner Office-Bibliothek

 *Quote:*   

> klemens@tux /media/dvdrw/Debian/Office-Bibliothek $ ls -la
> 
> insgesamt 9155
> 
> dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root    2048  7. Okt 13:40 .
> ...

 

3. Suse

 *Quote:*   

> klemens@tux /media/dvdrw/SuSE/Duden-Rechtschreibpruefung $ ls -la
> 
> insgesamt 22169
> 
> dr-xr-xr-x  3 root root     2048  5. Okt 19:26 .
> ...

 

sowie Office Bibliothek-Ordner

 *Quote:*   

> klemens@tux /media/dvdrw/SuSE/Office-Bibliothek $ ls -la
> 
> insgesamt 18584
> 
> dr-xr-xr-x  4 root root    2048  1. Okt 05:58 .
> ...

 

Hat jemand eine Idee, welche infache Möglichkeit es gibt,die Files in Gentoo zu installieren?

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Bin für Infos dankbar!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## bll0

Hast du mal diesen Sprachen / Rechtschreibungs - Wizard ausprobiert, ob der damit klar kommt? 

Du findest ihn irgendwo im "Datei"-Menü. Vielleicht klappt das ja.

----------

## klemi

Leider habe ich nicht das Wissen, Ebuilds zu erstellen.

Es müßte doch ein reges Interesse geben, für StarOffice2 eine professionelle Rechtschreibprüfung auch unter Gentoo zu ermöglichen.

Ich stelle gerne weitere Infos bereit und helfe wo ich kann.

Es gibt doch bestimmt Gentoo-ler, die das können!

Ich freu mich auf Rückmeldungen!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## dakjo

Ich würde ja eins schreiben, wenn ich die CD hätte .....

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du mal diesen Sprachen / Rechtschreibungs - Wizard ausprobiert, ob der damit klar kommt? 

 

Der Wizard scheint zu funktionieren - er konnte zumindest das Wörterbuch herunterladen und installieren.

Allerdings kann ich in der Textverarbeitung beliebigen Kauderwelsch eigeben und die Rechtschreibprüfung streicht mir nichts davon an. Er findet auch keine Fehler wenn ich ihn extra suche lasse; es kommt einfach nur die Meldung "Die Rechtschreibprüfung ist abgeschlossen".

Wo muss ich da noch was konfigurieren?

EDIT: Hab's schon gefunden: Ich musste ein Häkchen machen in den Linguistikeinstellungen bei "In allen Sprachen prüfen". Das scheints gewesen zu sein!

----------

## SvenFischer

Nun, wie sieht Dein Erfahrungsbericht mit der Rechtschreibprüfung aus? Ich wäre auch dazu geneigt mir das Teil zukaufen. Wenn ich es aber recht verstehe, dann ist der Duden "Plugin" nicht beliebig verwendbar, oder doch? Kannst man eine andere OOO2 Installation einfach patchen?

Was passiert bei ooo2.0x?

----------

## klemi

Hallo Vortex375,

kannst Du mittlerweile berichten, ob die Installation erfolgreich war. Kann man alle Features nutzen von der Duden-CD?

EDIT:

hast Du eigentlich die rpm's auf der CD entpackt?

a) doos -- DudenOffice.org (System Envionments/Libiaries

b)dle -- Duden linguistic engine

c)xchm -- the Viewer for UNIX

liegen ja alle als rpms vor - die können ja nicht mit dem Wizard entpackt werden - oder?

Wie genau hast Du das gemacht?

Danke für deine Rückmeldung!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Theile

Moin,

habe mir das Produkt am Freitag auch gekauft. Leider habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, dass sie Distributionen angeben. Hab nur auf die Kernelversion und die glibc geachtet. Ich ging aber davon aus, dass sie, ähnlich wie bei Staroffice6 und Staroffice7, einen distributionsunabhängigen Weg bei der Installation ermöglichen. Pustekuchen!

Probiert habe ich schon den RPM-Kram einfach zu installieren, da ich für meinen EpsonStylusCX6600 auch schon mal eine RPM-Datei als Treiber installieren musste, sollte das doch wohl hinhauen, denkste! Nach kurzer Zeit wusste ich wieder warum ich Gentoo benutze!!! OpenOffice selbst hab ich noch installiert gekriegt, bin am Languge-Pack-DE kleben geblieben und hatte dann erstmal keine Lust mehr auf den Scheiß.

Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn jemand mit eisenharten Nerven ein ebuild schreibt. Jemand der schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit biestigen Programmen hat.

Bei Vortex würde mich mal interessieren, wie er den Kram mit dem Wizard installiert bekommen hat. Ich habe nun jede einzelne Datei dem Wizard vor die Füße geschmissen, er konnte mit keiner was anfangen.

Anzumerken ist vielleicht noch, dass die Office-Bibliothek sich installieren ließ. War zwar auch ein RPM aber das installierte sich brav nach /opt und ließ sich starten. Dann fragte es nach der CD, installierte die Bücher und funktionierte einfach. Jetzt fehlt eben nur noch eine Integration in OpenOffice, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sich die beiden irgendwie bedingen.

Naja, ich frickel mal weiter... 

Gruß 

Theile

----------

## Voltago

Guckt ihr hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409253-highlight-duden.html

----------

## klemi

Hi, all

die bisherige DOOS-version von Duden war nicht zu gebrauchen, da OpenOffice laufend abgestürtzt ist.

Jetzt gibt es eine neue DOOS-Version vom Duden-Verlag

http://www.duden.de/service/updates/open_office_suite/index.php?os=suse&version=1.0.4

Kann jemand von den Ebuilt-Freaks dazu beitragen, das man die Softeware auch unter Gentoo gebrauchen kann. Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige hier im Forum.

Danke!!!!!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Hi, All

Ich bin gerne bereit, die Duden-Software für die Erstellung eines Ebuild zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## slick

 :Rolling Eyes:  Vorsicht! Ich gehe davon aus die Bereitstellung der Duden-Software gemäß der Lizensbestimmungen stattfindet.

----------

## klemi

Hi slick,

die Duden Rechtschreibung hat keine "install"-Funktion. Die Installation ist auf "Suse" "Debia" und "RedHat" abgestimmt. Damit muß ich nun leben, nachdem ich die Software gekauft habe. Für Gentoo so direkt nicht zu gebrauchen.

Voltago (siehe Thread oben) hat ein Ebuild gebaut. Er benutzt aber wie er schreibt StarOffice und hat die Binaris von "Suse" der Duden-CD benützen können (RPM's). Dort scheint das ebuild zu funktionieren. Unter OpenOffice 2.0.0 und 2.0.1 funktioniert es nicht. OpenOffice stürtzt regelmäßig ab.

Ich meine, bei einer so wichtigen elementaren Anwenbdung wie openoffice wäre es einfach klasse, wenn sich jemand bereiterklärt, dies auch für die aktuelle Version von OpenOffice2.0.1 anzubieten, zumal es seit einigen Tagen auch ein Softwareupdate vom Duden-Verlag gibt.

Danke für Rückmeldungen!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## misterjack

ich wusste warum ich den dudendreck nicht gekauft hättee :hrhr:

n bissel in der schule aufgepasst und dann ist mit korrekturlesen sowas eh überflüssig

----------

## klemi

 *Quote:*   

> n bissel in der schule aufgepasst und dann ist mit korrekturlesen sowas eh überflüssig

 

Da muß man differenzieren zwischen schreiben und tippen .... finde ich.

Ein Spellchecker ist heute unentbehrlich, wer gute Dokumentationen abliefern will!!

mistererjack:

Kannst Du ein Ebuild schreiben .... und gut ist!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## amne

Alles schön und gut aber bitte sorgt dabei - wie auch immer ihr das mit der Erstellung des Ebuilds und der Bereitstellung der Software - dafür, dass die Lizenzbedingungen der Software (sprich: im Normalfall Installation auf einem Rechner, keine Erstellung/Verschicken von Kopien etc.) eingehalten werden. Es wäre schade wenn unser Forum den Ruf eines Warez-Forums bekäme.

----------

## klemi

ist mir klar - das ist und war auch nicht beabsichtigt!

Danke

Klemi

----------

## Voltago

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Voltago (siehe Thread oben) hat ein Ebuild gebaut. Er benutzt aber wie er schreibt StarOffice und hat die Binaris von "Suse" der Duden-CD benützen können (RPM's). Dort scheint das ebuild zu funktionieren.

 

Stimmt nicht. Ich benutze das ganz normale openoffice-bin aus Portage und auch Sun StarOffice (gibt's für Akademiker und Studenten kostenlos). Beides funktioniert mit der Spellchecker-Software von der CD (jedenfalls bei mir, auf drei verschiedenen Maschinen). Bei selbstkompiliertem OpenOffice  könnte es übrigens Probleme geben, falls es mit gcc-3.4 oder neuer gebaut wurde.

----------

## Anarcho

Hat schonmal einer versucht das RPM mittles rpm2targz in einen tarball zu verwandeln und dann mal zu gucken ob es reicht die Datein entsprechend zu kopieren?

----------

## Voltago

Nichts Anderes macht mein ebuild (der benutzt halt die rpm.eclass).

----------

## klemi

Ok, Voltago

schön das du dich meldest.

Wie kann ich dann das Duden-Update testen. Die Duden Hotline sagt, das DOOS <1.06 für die aktuelle OpenOffice Version2.01 bzw. 2.0.0 keine Funktionsgarantie gegeben ist. Jetzt gibts DOOS-Update-1.06 in Form eines tar-Archivs.

Wie kann ich denn dies testen. Das Ebuild von Dir müßte doch dann etwas modifiziert werden? Seh ich das richtig? Könntes Du dein Ebuild so modifizieren, das die neue Version integriert ist?

Edit:

Oder kann man einfach die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse/Daten austauschen?

Edit2:

Das tar-SArchiv enthält letzlich aber

```
doos-1.0.6-1SuSE9.3.i586.rpm
```

Edit3:

Voltago - ich habe gesehn, das du ein neuers Ebuild in Deinem Thread hast, was ich Ende letzten Jahres installiert hatte. Soory - hatte das aktueller Datum nicht bemerkt.

Danke!!!!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Voltago,

Ok, ich habe das neue ebuild installiert:

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu dem hier:

 *Quote:*   

> and navigate to '/mnt/cdrom/Windows/Office-Bibliothek/data'; select pc_bib.txt (do not select PC_BIB.TXT or PC-BIB.TXT in parent directory).
> 
> Do (still as user)
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Was meinst du mit select pc_bib_bib.txt . Diese Datei gibts doch nicht auf der CDROM, sondern in dem angegebene Verzeichnis finde ich nur pc_bib.inf.

Wenn Du mir das noch erklären könntest?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Pegasus87

Also ich habe die Duden-Software seit Weihnachten und ich hab zwar auch einen Tag damit verbracht, das Ding zum Laufen zu bewegen, aber nun funktionierts einwandfrei  :Laughing: 

Ich nutze die compilierte Version 2.0.0 von OOo. Wie muss man nun vorgehen (soweit ich mich erinnern kann):

Die RPMs aus dem Federo-Verzeichnis zum TarBall machen und an die entsprechende Stelle im Dateisystem packen. Wenn man das officebib ausführt, fragt er nach den Wörterbüchern, die er installieren will, die sind in dem Windows-Verzeichnis auf der CD (eine ziemlich große Datei, weiß nich mehr, wie die heißt). Wenn man alles an die richtigen Stellen gepackt hat, sollte man auch im Writer das "Duden" Menü finden. Anschließend muss man noch den Lizenzschlüssel von der CD auf den Rechner kopieren. Ich hab mir damals den install-Script auf der CD angeguckt, da steht genau, wo die Datei hinkopiert wird.

Ich hatte dann das Problem (wie hier auch schon angesprochen), dass das OOo immer abstürtzt: Ich habe den init-Script zum starten des dleservers etwas geändert (Port weggenommen) und dann hatte sich das Problem erledigt. Hier der Script, wie ich ihn nun nutze:

```
start() {

        ebegin "Starting Duden Linguistic Engine"

        export DUDEN="/usr/share/dle"

        dleserv

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping Duden Linguistic Engine"

        killall dleserv

        eend 0

}

```

Naja und dann noch imm OOo den richtigen Spellchecker auswählen und alles ist erste Sahne   :Very Happy: 

Ich kann leider keine ebuilds schreiben, daher hab ich das so gemacht, ist etwas unkonventionell, aber egal ...

Das ebuild, was hier jemand mal gebaut hat, funktionierte bei mir nicht richtig.

Falls noch Fragen sind, fragt  :Wink: 

----------

## Voltago

Klemi: Hast Recht, das muss *.INF statt *.TXT heißen.

----------

## klemi

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich das mir Hilfe von dir Voltago nicht hin bekomme

Was heißt 

 *Quote:*   

> select pc_bib.inf

 

Meinst du den Befehl select? Was es mit dieser Textdatei auf sich hat habe ich bisher noch nicht verstanden.

So?

 *Quote:*   

> klemens@tux /media/dvdrw/Windows/Office-Bibliothek/data $ select pc_bib.inf
> 
> > /usr/lib/openoffice/program/unopkg add /usr/share/doos/doos1.0.6.uno.pkg
> 
> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/unopkg'

 

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Voltago

Nö, officebib zeigt, wenn man es zum ersten Mal startet, einen Dialog, mit dem man per 'Durchsuchen' eine Datei auswählen kann. Das meine ich mit select.

----------

## klemi

Hi Voltago,

so jetzt habe ich alles nochmals installiert. Vom Prinzip ist alles dar. Ich habe in Sparcheinstellungen - Liguistik Duden-Spellchecker angeklickt und alle anderen abgewählt.

OpenOffice neu gestatet. Was mir auffällt. Es dauert ewig lange bis sich bei einem öffnen eines Dokumentes wieder etwas eigeben läßt. Text...Maus-Zeiger ist eine ganze Weile blockiert ... so lange ... nicht akzeptabel. 

Ich öffne ein Dokument mit Tabelleninhalten. Gehen in eine Tabelle und es öffnetz sich der Duden -Spellchecker - kann man ja deutlich erkenen im Menü (gelber Balken unten). Am Ende der Tabelle kommt Menü - Rechtschreibprüfung abgeschlossen.

Dann geh ich in den Textbereich außerhalb der Tabelle. Bediene Button Duden Rechtschreibprüfung und es kommt prompt "Rechtschreibprüfung isdt abgeschlossen "! .... kann aber nicht sein.....  weil es sind genug Fehler dring. Geht auf deas OpenOffice -Butten "Rechtschreibprüfung starten" und es kommt ein anderes Wörterbuch und erkennt auch Rechtschreibfehler. Aber der Dudenspellchecker hat die Prüfung in Null-Komma-nix abgeschlossen.....merkwürdig.

Geh ich an anderer Seite wieder in einen Tabellenbereich - wird das Dudenwörterbuch aufgerufen - bis zum Ende der Tabellenspalte...dann ist Ende und das Spiel beginnt wieder von vorn.

Also die 49 haben sich so nicht gelohnt. Irgendwo ist da noch ein Haken. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Pegasus87 hat ja die Fedora-rpms gewählt? Wäre interessant von Dir zu wissen, ob du meine Beurteilung so nachvollziehen kannst!

Edit:

Das wird ja immer doller:

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt des Button "Duden Rechtschreib-Korrektur" betätige kommt bei mir folgender Text hoch:
> 
> Danke für die Duden-Rechtschreibprüfung in Opern-Office-Org. Diese Demoversion läuft in 60 Tagen aus. Diese Installation also spätestens am 28.02.06.
> 
> 

 

Wollen die von Duden einem verarschen?

Ich habe die CD orginal beim Duden VErlag gekauft und dann das Update von DOOS von der Webseite heruntergeladen - da stand nichts von Kosten für das Update. Wäre ja noch doller.

Ich bin im Moment total sauer. Tschuldigung!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Pegasus 87 schrieb:

```
Anschließend muss man noch den Lizenzschlüssel von der CD auf den Rechner kopieren. Ich hab mir damals den install-Script auf der CD angeguckt, da steht genau, wo die Datei hinkopiert wird. 
```

Hi, weißt Du welche Datei das sein soll? Ich habe einen oder mehrere Linzens.txt gefunden. Aber im Install-Scriopt wird eine Datei LIZENS copiert

Danke!

Klemi

----------

## Voltago

Klemi, ich habe grade den Duden-Spellchecker mit Tabellen getestet und dabei den lokalen Netzwerkverkehr belauscht. Dabei sieht man, dass beim Check in der Tabelle nur das gerade ausgewählte Feld geprüft wird. Das ist echt ziehmlich ärgerlich. Außerdem neigt StarOffice zum abstürzen, sobald man wieder vom normalen Text aus einen SpellCheck machen will.

Ich möchte jeden, der sich registriert hat, bitten, die Probleme zu verifizieren und beim Hersteller zu motzen. Da muss nachgebessert werden.

Die Lizenz-Datei heißt "licence.txt" und ist irgendwo im Windows-Directory auf der CD, sie müsste nach /usr/share/doos kopiert werden, dann geht auch diese Demo-Versions-Geschichte weg.

----------

## misterjack

 *klemi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   n bissel in der schule aufgepasst und dann ist mit korrekturlesen sowas eh überflüssig 
> 
> Da muß man differenzieren zwischen schreiben und tippen .... finde ich.
> 
> Ein Spellchecker ist heute unentbehrlich, wer gute Dokumentationen abliefern will!!
> ...

 

dafür gibts korrekturlesen, was 1000* besser als spellchecker ist. weil für eine gute formulierung steht der auch nicht gerade und zweitens schult man sich selber dabei  :Wink: 

----------

## klemi

Voltago, das ist ja das merkwürdige, die Datei lizenz.txt steht an der Stelle, wie Du beschrieben hast. Jetzt kontrolliere ich noch, ob der Inhalt gleich ist wie auf der CD.

Stimmen die Rechte?

```
klemens@tux /usr/share/doos $ ls -la

insgesamt 1452

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root    4096 20. Jan 19:11 .

drwxr-xr-x  163 root root    4096 20. Jan 19:11 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root root 1462949 20. Jan 19:11 doos1.0.6.uno.pkg

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root root     908 20. Jan 19:11 helpviewer

-r--r--r--    1 root root    2921 20. Jan 19:11 licence.txt
```

Edit:

```
Ich möchte jeden, der sich registriert hat, bitten, die Probleme zu verifizieren und beim Hersteller zu motzen. Da muss nachgebessert werden. 
```

Da hast Du völlig recht. Doch wie ich schon herausgefunden habe ist zwar Duden der Herausgeber der Software, aber hat im Prinzip nur die Projketleitung. Die Software geschrieben hat ja eine Firma im Großraum Stuttgart. Mit der habe ich auch schon telöefoniert - die bieten aber überhaupt keinen Support an. Ich habe die Erfahrung schon hinter mir das es sehr schwierig ist, das man bei Duden ein kometentes "Gehör" findet, welches in der Lage ist, die Dinge zu korrigieren. Ich glaube ich werde den schriftlichen Weg einschlagen. Es wäre gut, wenn ich da noch von anderen unterstützt werde.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Licenc.txt unter /usr/share/doos ist das gleiche wie auf der CD. Und trotzdem kommt wieder der Hinweis bzgl der Demoversion. Danach stürtzt OpenOffice regelmäßig ab.

Klemi

----------

## klemi

Hi Voltago,

es wäre mir noch der Versuch wert die Fedora-Packete zu testen, da Pegasus87 damit offensichtlich mehr Erfolg hattte. dafür benötigte ich aber Deine Hilfe. Könnst Du Dein Ebuild abändern mit der Fedora-Quellen?

Danke!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Voltago

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Könnst Du Dein Ebuild abändern mit der Fedora-Quellen?

 

Ach komm, so schwer ist das ja wohl wirklich nicht. Das packst Du schon.

----------

